# Gamaken Vs Gamabunta



## WorldsStrongest (Oct 9, 2016)

Battle of the Big Toads! 

*Location:* Sannin Battlefield
*Distance:* 350m (is that sufficient for 2 boss summons?)
*Knowledge:*Manga
*Mindset:*IC but serious

Gamaken


Vs

Gamabunta


----------



## Parallaxis (Oct 9, 2016)

Gamabunta possesses his Suiton jutsus which could be used offensively or defensively. 


He has Gamayu Endan too



Gamabunta can also match Gamaken in CQC with his tanto, although Gamaken probably has better defense due to his shield. They are about evenly matched in speed and agility, but due to Bunta's jutsu versatility, Gamabunta probably takes this high extreme diff.


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 9, 2016)

Doesn't Gamabunta dwarf Gamaken in size?


----------



## Parallaxis (Oct 9, 2016)

Sapherosth said:


> Doesn't Gamabunta dwarf Gamaken in size?


No, not really.  


Gamaken is the one on the left. As you can see, he appears to be a bit taller than Bunta, however Bunta is a bit stockier.


----------



## Sapherosth (Oct 9, 2016)

PhantomSage said:


> No, not really.
> 
> 
> Gamaken is the one on the left. As you can see, he appears to be a bit taller than Bunta, however Bunta is a bit stockier.




I am already aware of that panel. 

Part 1 Gamabunta looked much bigger than the Gamaken during the Pain fight, that's all.

Regardless, Gamabunta should come out victorious since he's essentially the boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Oct 9, 2016)

Gama is supposed to be stronger.

He can't use Gamayu Endan without Jiraya tought since Jiraya uses Katon and Gama Bunta uses oil, it's a combined Jutsu.


----------



## Parallaxis (Oct 9, 2016)

hbcaptain said:


> Gama is supposed to be stronger.
> 
> He can't use Gamayu Endan without Jiraya tought since Jiraya uses Katon and Gama Bunta uses oil, it's a combined Jutsu.


oh yeah, you're right, my bad!


----------



## Second Hokage Tobirama (Oct 9, 2016)

Well I am more of a Gamahiro fan but I like Gamaken and Gamabunta too  

But logic wise since Bunta is like the Boss of the Toads he should be stronger than Ken and Hiro,so he should MId win at least!


----------



## Tohoma (Oct 9, 2016)

With bunta being the boss logically he should win.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 10, 2016)

Bunta is the cheif of the toads, besides Ma+Pa I doubt any toad is above Bunta or could take him out


----------



## Empathy (Oct 11, 2016)

Why would Gamaken win?


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Oct 13, 2016)

Gamaken is maybe better for guerilla tactics and mobility. 

But Gamabunta already wrestle with Tailed Beasts. And He has ninjutsu.. So ım gonna go with Bunta..


----------



## Kyu (Oct 13, 2016)

Gamaken wins in quality.

Gamabunta wins in a fight.


----------



## Android (Oct 13, 2016)

Gamabunta puts his son on his nees and give him a spanking for standing up to daddy like this .


----------



## Kyu (Oct 13, 2016)

are his sons.

Gamaken is the polite boss toad rockin' the shield.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Android (Oct 13, 2016)

Kyu said:


> are his sons.
> 
> Gamaken is the polite boss toad rockin' the shield.


Oops ! my bad  , wtf is wrong with me . But Gamabunta still wins regardless .


----------



## Kyu (Oct 13, 2016)

Yeah, easy mistake. Took me awhile to memorize all their names.


----------



## Android (Oct 13, 2016)

Kyu said:


> Yeah, easy mistake. Took me awhile to memorize all their names.


There's Bunta  , Ken , Hero (the swordman toad with 2 Katan)  , Gamakishi , i always make the same mistake lol .


----------

